# moving my log splitter



## atcomo (Jul 19, 2009)

Every year I store my log splitter in my shed whenever its not being used.
Feel better about keeping it indoors away from the elements.  However I
am getting older and about a week ago I moved it out the shed and had
a terrible struggle (because of its weight).  Also tried using a trailer dolly
to move it but its just so damn heavy.  Anyone have any ideas how I can 
tacke this problem.  My last recourse is to store it outdoors with a tarp cover.
Need some advice


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 19, 2009)

I tow my splitter around the yard with my lawn tractor.  I put a 2" ball on it and it works great...


----------



## iceman (Jul 20, 2009)

does anyone leave their splitter outside year round???   
actually, i think my friend might he does just cover with a tarp


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 20, 2009)

I leave my small splitter out during splitting season...it is small enough that it fits in a big trash bag.  It goes under a roof in the off season.


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 20, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> does anyone leave their splitter outside year round???
> actually, i think my friend might he does just cover with a tarp


I have left my splitter outside for 2 years with only a small sheet of plywood covering the motor. But now I have my basement back and will be putting it inside this winter.

Shipper


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 20, 2009)

I keep mine indoors and move it around with the yard tractor.  







I also keep an umbrella over it when outdoors to protect it and me from the elements.






Here is the hitch I designed for the splitter.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Technically our splitter is out doors year around. It's tarped and under a lean-to over the winter and in splitting season its out but tarped when static. For short  hops around the wood pile I manhandle it with the aid of roped mall handle that I can keep my back straight while moving it into position. But if I have to move it over a hundred feet I'll use a tractor. If your manhandling it the best advice I have is to keep the tires filled with max air. Most of us have already put tubes into those crappy tires to make life easier.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 20, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Most of us have already put tubes into those crappy tires to make life easier.


I haven't even had to put air in mine since I bought it years ago.

Before I got my roundtop shelter and before I put the ball hitch on my tractor, I would leave the splitter outside with just the engine covered.  Now I usually just leave it hitched up to the tractor and put them both away at the end of the day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 20, 2009)

My Uncle always has "stored" his older MTD splitter outside with nothing but an old pool liner (cut down) covering the beam and engine . . . since this splitter is still going strong I would say doing so is fine.

Currently my spliter is outside with an infamous blue tarp (Maine's Official Roofing Material) covering the beam, engine, etc. I hope to have it in a shed by the time snow flies however.

To move the splitter around I generally use my ATV, although I could move it with the garden tractor or 4Runner if need be.


----------



## Henz (Jul 20, 2009)

I opull mine aroudn with the ATV...and it goes into my garage


----------



## mike1234 (Jul 20, 2009)

Where are the bar, bar stools, cooler, keg, and bar tender?   I am a little embarrassed for you not having added these essential item yet.  Please repost when you have taken care of this business!    



			
				LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I keep mine indoors and move it around with the yard tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2009)

put a trailer jack on it with the wheel and then all you have to do is push it (instead of trying to hold it in the air and pull)


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 20, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> put a trailer jack on it with the wheel and then all you have to do is push it (instead of trying to hold it in the air and pull)



The OP tried something like that.



			
				atcomo said:
			
		

> Also tried using a trailer dolly to move it but its just so damn heavy.



A friend built a motorized dolly to move his airplane in and out of the hangar.  It ran on a 12V car battery.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It works great! even in grass


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine used to be under a shed roof year round. For years now it has stayed outside next to the stacks. I just put a baking pan over the engine. I bought one of those damned trailer dollies to move it around with and it was harder to pull than just lifting the tongue and grunting and groaning. For any distance I put the ball on the garden tractor. But I think I have it positioned just right now for it to sit there until either me or it can't split wood anymore.

Which today feels like that will be about a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Adam_MA (Jul 21, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Here is the hitch I designed for the splitter.



That's a great little setup. I have been thinking of something similar, and you have just given me the kick in the behind to fab one up! Thank you.


----------

